# Full metal rubber



## PeterT (Oct 23, 2015)

Thought this was kind of a cool novelty item. Looks like you have to register to get the plans, but they say free. Don't shoot your eye out! 
http://www.projectsinmetal.com/video-full-metal-rubber-band-gun/


----------



## Jwest7788 (Oct 26, 2015)

Haha, That's sweet.

I've been thinking about making an airsoft gun lately. Like a pump action daisy bb gun type thing.
--> The skill development should be good, and not nearly as high tolerance, or inherently risky as hobby gunsmithing of actual firearms.


----------



## Tom O (Oct 29, 2015)

We never had Airsoft growing up we just pressed the daisy (not bb) into the ground and shot dirt!
with the bb guns we used feather toothpicks once in a while for extream penetration! Dangerous as hell though.


----------

